# How to get fit???



## Patrollerer

Hi,I have a crosstrainer and a rowing machine. Would any of these machines be good for getting fit towards snowboarding?. I use my wholebody in snowboarding so i'm guessing using the rower would be much more better?. Only saying this because my skateboard snapped 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## legallyillegal

is snowboarding how you make your living


----------



## Patrollerer

Most likely unless i waste $200 on gasoline each weekend and set myself on fire and post random comments on forums.


----------



## bakesale

weight train. do heavy compound lifts that utilize your core muscles and legs. Deadlifts, Squats, and A Rows. Rowing machines are good cardio but they'll never improve your muscle strength more than you need to work the machine well so I would keep doing it but throw in some weight training as well.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Honestly weight lifting defeats the purpose of snowboarding. You want exercises that don't cause you to lose flexibility.


----------



## n2i1c3k7

Snowolf said:


> Aerobics for cardio vascular and Yoga is excellent for staying limber and super flexible for snowboarding. Swimming is an excellent all body fitness workout and is extremely good toward staying in snowboarding shape. Weight training is really a bit counter productive for it builds bulk. You want lean and light for good snowboarding.


what about your core muscles? dont you want a really strong core?


----------



## laz167

BurtonAvenger said:


> Honestly weight lifting defeats the purpose of snowboarding. You want exercises that don't cause you to lose flexibility.


 Thank you!! dont know why people always tell you to lift weights. You don't need heavy ass weights to snowboard you'll get big, heavy and slow. Now light weight training could help, but concentrate on doing cardio lots of it since you will need as much stamina as possible. work on your core(midsection), legs and back(lower). try to be as flexible as possible. I have yet to see a rider who's super buff and walks around showing of his pec's and arm's on the hill. And yeah don't masterbate before going riding..not good


----------



## brujito

Snowolf said:


> Aerobics for cardio vascular and Yoga is excellent for staying limber and super flexible for snowboarding. Swimming is an excellent all body fitness workout and is extremely good toward staying in snowboarding shape. Weight training is really a bit counter productive for it builds bulk. You want lean and light for good snowboarding.


tell me about it! During off season i do a fair bit of weights and am a big boy... i seem to take 2 weeks to be able to ride like i was at the end of the previous season... i do a bit of kickboxing so my balance is ok... just find my upper body quite stiff...


----------



## BoardTheSnow73

laz167 said:


> Thank you!! dont know why people always tell you to lift weights. You don't need heavy ass weights to snowboard you'll get big, heavy and slow. Now light weight training could help, but concentrate on doing cardio lots of it since you will need as much stamina as possible. work on your core(midsection), legs and back(lower). try to be as flexible as possible.


First off, I agree with most of you that spending a lot of time weight training will not be nearly as beneficial as endurance/core/balance training. I would like to clear up some misconceptions though.

Getting big and heavy will not make you slow. It will make you Fast as F:cheeky4:ck (reducing quickness and manuverability for tricks however).

Heavy Ass Weights is a relative term. Muscle fibers are recruited in order by size. First the Type I fibers (slow twitch / endurance), then as load increases Type II a & b (fast twitch / power) are used. The latter do not fully come into play until (1) your slow twitch fibers tire out, like the last few reps of a set, or (2) when using about 90% of maximal effort, like heavy squats, box jumps, or something explosive. If you never train around the 85+ % effort range, you will be far less explosive off of jumps, etc than your potential.

Lifting in the 85+ % effort range would be a weight you could probably do 5 or fewer times. Lifting in this range trains your central nervous system to recruit all muscle fiber types at once. *This makes your body much more efficient at using the muscle it already has*. Training in this range also causes the body to grow more contractile protiens (actin and myosin) which make you stronger.

Lifting in the mid-rep range (10-12 reps), like bodybuilders, causes you to grow more muscle mass, but less contractile protiens (aka funtionless size). This is part of the reason you see many 225 lb bodybuilders that can only bench in the mid 300lb range but 225 lb powerlifters can lift in the upper 400 lb range or more (even though the power lifter has a higher bodyfat %, which means less actual muscle mass) (it also has to do with knowledge of proper form and leverage).

In summary, lifting heavy weights will condition your nervous system to be more efficient and build useful muscle. As long as you follow a healthy diet you don't have to put a ton of size on.

Food for thought young grasshoppers :dunno:


----------



## sedition

So, I have had a LOT of private msg's on this subject over the last few days. Instead of sending stuff to indivdual people, I think I am just going to post a more in-depth (but also quasi-basic) intro to proper nutrition and exercise on here over the next few weeks. I may move the powers that be to make it a sticky, too. I'll also request feedback from knowledgeable people about the best ways to convey the information. Topics I intend to cover are:

*I. The Hard Truth*
a. You have to bust your ass and make some real sacrifices to get in shape.
b. The importance of consistency, motivation, and realistic goals.

*II. The Big Three*
a. Food Consumption
b. Cardio
c. Weight Training

*III. Refference Material* 
a. good food to eat
b. bad foot to eat
c. model work out routines
d. other books you should buy / read


----------



## legallyillegal

IV. Just Ride
a. You're not Mr. Universe
b. Stop taking this shit so seriously
c. How does the 7 days of partying per week and downing 12 litres of vodka every night fit in with your cardio and core muscles and whatever?
d. It's a snowboard, not a marathon


----------



## sedition

I offered to give someone some basic info about proper nutrtion and excercise. Since then I've gotten quite a few PMs. The truth is, there are people on this forum who have some unhealthy lifestyles. They want to do something about it. I would applaude those people, rather than than harping on them like some other seems to be doing.


----------



## Guest

exercise doenst have to be work, i used to go to the gym after school with a mate of mine and we would just work out and have a couple laughs. good times. 

besides, building strenght also helps with injury prevention , and everyone can use that


----------



## arsenic0

The only reason i want to get in shape more for next season is that so i can do MORE snowboarding...start of last season i could only go 3-4 hours before my legs gave out. As the season progressed i slowly was able to go a full 6-8 hours or so..and it was the bomb..not having to sit in the lodge nursing my wounds or always arriving at home super limping sore...and now theres the possibility of getting some BC experience with Snowolf next year if he doesn't run off to AZ...so gotta get in shape for all that hiking!


----------



## twin89

biking, running, weights, i really disagree about the whole muscle= less flexablilty cause it is just not true... people that goto the gym most likely stretch daily and are much less liekly to get injured than some one that does not lift and hence probably does not stretch. just don't get top heavy, keep it even... don't work out just for boarding so that you turn out with like massive legs and not being able to bench over 80lbs, it just looks wierd lol


----------



## RidePowder

of course more muscle mass doesnt decrease flexibility.. just look at the Hamm bros.. Jacked and olympic gymnasts


----------



## brujito

RidePowder said:


> of course more muscle mass doesnt decrease flexibility.. just look at the Hamm bros.. Jacked and olympic gymnasts


dude i like that avatar pic... there are 2 types of muscle fibers that you can stimulate type I and Type II... one is for strength and agility and one is size and strength (someone can correct me if im wrong)... can anyone imagine Batista snowboarding... :laugh:


----------



## brujito

Has anyone here tried Crossfit???


----------



## arsenic0

RidePowder said:


> of course more muscle mass doesnt decrease flexibility.. just look at the Hamm bros.. Jacked and olympic gymnasts


There's a limit to everything...imagine Brock Lesnar or some WWE guy trying to snowboard...


----------



## RaD RaBauT

do you guys realize that snowboarding itself is a leg and cardio excerise?

When i first started the season my legs were always sore and i got rly tired from hiking features. but after like 2 weeks my legs never hurt and i didnt have a problem hiking rails and jumps.

I snowboarded everyday for a good 6+ hrs a day, and i can tell you that snowboarding is definatly a excerise, even more so if you do alot of hiking and walking around while you snowboard.

Anyways idt you need to worry about working out to get ur legs in shape to last longer. just keep snowboarding and your legs will condition themselves!


----------



## n2i1c3k7

RaD RaBauT said:


> do you guys realize that snowboarding itself is a leg and cardio excerise?
> 
> When i first started the season my legs were always sore and i got rly tired from hiking features. but after like 2 weeks my legs never hurt and i didnt have a problem hiking rails and jumps.
> 
> I snowboarded everyday for a good 6+ hrs a day, and i can tell you that snowboarding is definatly a excerise, even more so if you do alot of hiking and walking around while you snowboard.
> 
> Anyways idt you need to worry about working out to get ur legs in shape to last longer. just keep snowboarding and your legs will condition themselves!


thats true, but some people, like me, are not fortunate enough to go evryday, im happy if i go once a week, so it would take me half way through the season to get my legs in shape and i dont want to have to do that, i rather workout before the season and enjoy the entire winter.


----------



## Flick Montana

P90X.

Learn it. Love it.

It will beat the crap out of you, but you will actually see results. Which is more than I can say for most programs out there.

Taking up martial arts is also a really fun way to get in shape and boost confidence.


----------



## arsenic0

RaD RaBauT said:


> do you guys realize that snowboarding itself is a leg and cardio excerise?
> 
> When i first started the season my legs were always sore and i got rly tired from hiking features. but after like 2 weeks my legs never hurt and i didnt have a problem hiking rails and jumps.
> 
> I snowboarded everyday for a good 6+ hrs a day, and i can tell you that snowboarding is definatly a excerise, even more so if you do alot of hiking and walking around while you snowboard.
> 
> Anyways idt you need to worry about working out to get ur legs in shape to last longer. just keep snowboarding and your legs will condition themselves!


This is true

But why waste the first 2 weeks of the season with sore legs? If you work out more consistently, even if its just walking or jogging or riding a stationary bike to keep your legs active you wont have those issues. Bulking up is not what you need to snowboard. You need flexibility and endurance.


----------



## Mooz

brujito said:


> Has anyone here tried Crossfit???


I think i've mentioned it a few times in this thread.


----------



## Music Moves

I still say that wight training is great for snowboarding and just about any sport.

It may make you stiffer if you do a lot of it during the season, but in the off season it is excellent and there are plenty of programs that don't make you bulky.

I've been lifting on and off for years and I'm not bulky at all. I am much stronger now and yes, the muscles are bigger, but if you are smart and train to keep yourself from being bulky, you won't be bulky. 

I agree that flexibility, endurance and core strength are EXTREMELY important but so is strength and BONE DENSITY, especially bone density... and weight training is excellent for both.

i've just moved into what I refer to as my conditioning weight training... which means that the weight is now lighter with less sets, more reps and many different exercises. This mixed with lots of cardio and core training are excellent ways to push into the season. Once the season starts, I'll lift much less but keep the core and cardio up to speed.


----------



## bubbachubba340

I watched Simon Chamberlain's firsthand and he talked about how he works out in the off season. He did some exercise holding a heavy ball and spinning backside and frontside 360s on the floor and also some medicine ball for core strength.


----------



## yusoweird

Yoga and Plyometric training together seems to be the best way to train for snowboarding... Flexibility, Balance, Speed and Power.


----------



## n2i1c3k7

where has sedition been? we havent heard from him in quite a while


----------



## Flick Montana

I never did plyometrics until I started P90X. Now I think I love them. They completely drain me, but they really work. I haven't snowboarded since I started them, but hopefully, come winter, I'll notice a difference. I'm tired of weak quads slowing my day down.


----------



## sedition

n2i1c3k7 said:


> where has sedition been? we havent heard from him in quite a while


Super bust with work. Ain't forgotten about ya'll!


----------



## Mr. Right

legallyillegal said:


> IV. Just Ride
> a. You're not Mr. Universe
> b. Stop taking this shit so seriously
> c. How does the 7 days of partying per week and downing 12 litres of vodka every night fit in with your cardio and core muscles and whatever?
> d. It's a snowboard, not a marathon


Dudes got a point. I am 28 years old with the liver of an 80 year old and I only drink around or a little less than a 1/4 gallon of vodka a night (how did you know :laugh I have a habit of consuming a number of drinks and smoking a good number of bowls/weed chocolates while on the hill. The first 2 weeks of the season are a little rough but after that I'm right back in the groove. The extent of my summer exercise is generally 12oz curls and some hiking locally here in the mountains. Nothing crazy. By the end of winter I have thighs, calves, etc. of steel and they turn to mush through the summer. Say I was sponsored and making some cash to be a rider I would probably be doing some exercise but then again, it's always winter somewhere and they don't really take much of a break from what I've seen.


----------



## SPAZ

im working on an hour plan right now to do after work mon-fri. 10 min. on elepticals, dear delt (rowing machine) 4 sets of 50 at 20-30, etc. mostly stamina and cardio. i want to increase my metabolism and tone, not bulk. i think this is good for boarding...


----------



## bubbachubba340

I just sit on a medicine ball while playing video games for an hour:thumbsup:


----------



## m_jel

laz167 said:


> Thank you!! dont know why people always tell you to lift weights. You don't need heavy ass weights to snowboard you'll get big, heavy and slow.


not true. depends how you train, how many reps you do and how many sets you do. Varying your numbers causes very different outcomes


----------



## RidePowder

Im just trying to get in better shape, in the past month Ive dropped 8lbs, and I wasnt heavy. Ive gone from running 5 miles to 12 in two weeks, and when I get back to my other house in MN Ill be lifting 4x a week for tone and core strength. every day now Im doing a good number of v ups and push ups.

healthy probably not, right now Im fasting to clear my body out. I cant even eat greasy food anymore, I had a piece of pizza and felt like crap for two days. Im down to skinless chicken breast, whole grain pasta with heavy veggie sauce, whole wheat (unbleached) bread, honey, all natural PB, lots of fruits and veggies, and other various healthy foods.

Im on a roll and ready for snowboarding season. squats, lunges, core work, going to be doing alot more power cleans and leg work and some plyometrics when I get back to MN (where I go to school and have free access to the gym).

Im aiming for 6'0 and 180 by the end which is where Im at now, but I have about 1" of fat around my lower abs, 1.5" around my sides and back. .25" on the upper abs and .5" on the chest all of which I plan to get rid of and replace with muscle.

I dont have a workout plan yet, but Im gonna do work and see what happens. I intend on being able to run a marathon by the end of october. 

Ive become a bit of a freak, but now that Im single for the first time in 3.5 years and Im not swimming 4 hours a day I need to get in shape to find the hotties, but Im excited to see what all this will do for my snowboarding as well


----------



## lopro

What are you guys doing for core work? 

Like someone mentioned earlier, P90x has a good system. I don't follow everything they do, but I incorporate little this and little that. I definitely dig their core workout called Ab Ripper X, it's out there around on the net if you search hard enough. It's 11 different moves, 25 reps a piece and you move from one to the other. Solid stuff.


----------



## RidePowder

I hold a 25lb plate straight out in font of me and do 10 squats, I do v ups, sit ups, and leg ups with my hands on the ground. I also do push ups and I run and swim


----------



## Guest

*Weight Training is Optimum*



laz167 said:


> Thank you!! dont know why people always tell you to lift weights. You don't need heavy ass weights to snowboard you'll get big, heavy and slow. Now light weight training could help, but concentrate on doing cardio lots of it since you will need as much stamina as possible. work on your core(midsection), legs and back(lower). try to be as flexible as possible. I have yet to see a rider who's super buff and walks around showing of his pec's and arm's on the hill. And yeah don't masterbate before going riding..not good


I played football my whole life including 4 years of college, so I can tell you a few things about weight training. No matter what anyone says, weight training WILL make you a better all around athlete. However, weight training is only one aspect of the training needed to be a snowboarder. I didn't start riding until 3 years ago when I graduated from college. However, I take the same dedication to the weightroom as I prepare for snowboarding like I did training for football. The common misconception with weight training is that you do it to get bigger. Professional athletes don't lift to put on weight unless that is their specific goal. For boarding, I have found that jump squats, front fronts, and power cleans are crucial. Not only do they help build the fast twitch fibers in your body, but they also provide the explosiveness you want when popping off a jump or even making a cliff drop. I'm a firm believer in weight training as long as the program you are on is specifically dedicated for your goals. Lastly and most importantly, you need to have flexibility. Elongating your muscles is crucial after lifting so my regime includes both yoga and fullbody stretching 3-4 days a week. I hope that helps.

Cole Patterson
Co-founder Ride Our World
Ride Our World > Home


----------



## m_jel

brujito said:


> dude i like that avatar pic... there are 2 types of muscle fibers that you can stimulate type I and Type II... one is for strength and agility and one is size and strength (someone can correct me if im wrong)... can anyone imagine Batista snowboarding... :laugh:


think of it as more like one of them is for power, and one is for endurance



arsenic0 said:


> There's a limit to everything...imagine Brock Lesnar or some WWE guy trying to snowboard...


quite a few of the MMA guys are extremely flexible. Look at GSP, he's jacked as anything, and unbelievable flexible and agile. Its all in the way you work out and the supplements you take


----------



## Patrollerer

Mountain biking is pretty good for getting fit :thumbsup: i do about 40-60km grade 5's in 2-3 hours once a week with a day snowboarding and the rest just doing target practice with my rifle.


----------



## Guest

I competely agree. With modern technology you can target exactly what you want to build or do. Just figure out your weak points or points of interest and work hard. 


Cole Patterson
Co-founder Ride Our World
Ride Our World > Home


----------



## m_jel

Ride Our World said:


> I competely agree. With modern technology you can target exactly what you want to build or do. Just figure out your weak points or points of interest and work hard.
> 
> 
> Cole Patterson
> Co-founder Ride Our World
> Ride Our World > Home


not so much even modern technology. All you need is body weight or dumbbells, some RELIABLE knowledge, and you're golden


----------



## jibbherr

i use low weight with lots of reps so it build up stamina but dosent give me terminator arms and i can still be flexible. just get some dumbells and do work. or use a rower for a while and get some cadio:thumbsup:


----------



## blink181

wth are V-up?! get a road bike and go up kingsbury(12 miles up a mountain) and that will give you endurance, swimming i think is the best for endurance though. i should probably start working my muscles out... alls i have been doing is running, if your intending on running a marathon dammmn, one good plyos workout is to get down on all 4's and left your leg to like a 90 degree angle like a dog pissin on a firehydrant it really burns and you can feel it the day after, lunges, idk just dont fuck up your shins


----------



## Guest

You mentioned the V-Up! Recently, trainers have been going away or trying to minimize the amount of crunch or sit up exercises one does. The whole progression is now moving to twisting motions as they seem to provide more core strength. I personally do a lot of medicine ball training in addition to weight lifting. 

Cole Patterson
Co-founder Ride Our World
http://www.rideourworld.com


----------



## Guest

The things you have to focus on for snowboarding.

Core muscles
Endurance
Flexibility
Weight loss

Snowboarding requires a lot of full body movements that should be initiated with your core muscles, not with your limbs. Abdominal work outs will help a lot. It will also strengthen antagonistic muscles in your lower back.

Endurance will improve your ability to maintain performance throughout a long day on the slopes. People injure themselves because they get tired and stop being cautious at the end of the day. Fatigue will keep you from being alert. I've wiped out and injured myself on greens because I got lazy. Jogging, endurance rowing will work. Swimming is perfect for this. It improves lung capacity and your ability to work in anaerobic conditions.

You can power your way down the slopes, but if you wanna look good doing it, you have to improve your flexibility so that you can ride with a little more grace. The sport requires a lot of twisting and bending. The range of motion of your joints will play a large roll in how effectively you can throw your weight around, how easily you adjust your stance, and how much your joints can cushion and yield to falls and landings. For the sake of style and safety, improve your flexibility. Yoga or just plain stretching everyday will work. Learn to stretch correctly, improper technique doesn't help and often leads to injuries!

Every pound you have on your body is another pound you have to push around all day long. Cut a few calories where you can. Don't finish that burger if you're already full. Drink water instead of soda. Use a little less sauce on everything, cause that's where the majority of calories comes from during meals. The average person eats way more than they need to anyway. And these tips will give you the added benefit of letting you live longer. Think of it this way, you pay extra for big meals just to kill yourself faster. Your knees have to carry that weight around too, so it'll relieve some load off your joints... which helps prevent osteoarthritis, cartilage/ligament tears that can end your game prematurely. Ride long and prosper, fellas.


----------



## Guest

i pretty much surf in the off season and do yoga it has really helped me alot


----------



## Guest

I feel flexibility is the most important thing in snowboarding so to keep myself very flexible i do a lot of jogging and skipping. It helps me a lot than weight lifting. Thanks


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Snowolf said:


> Hiking is the best for that; keeps the legs built up really well and works the cardio. I try to alternate each summer weekend between rafting (upper body) and hiking. Next weekend if the weather holds, I am going to climb Mt. Adams again and snowboard off the top. My last attempt resulted in a bad case of unexpected AMS (altitude sickness) and puking for half a day....:thumbsdown: Hit me without warning and I did`nt make the summit; turned around at the 11,000 foot level and got to lower altitude ASAP.
> 
> I think I am going to be here for at least another winter and will be working at Meadows again.


I know you posted this back in June, but I wanted to ask, How much vertical is available that time of year? Also, How many people do you take the trip up with (asking from a saftey perspective).
I love BC riding and never have done it but it intrigues me most out of all aspects of the sport. Hopefully I can take a trip this season assuming I have the balls :laugh:
btw how long is the hike up?


----------



## m_jel

yep, i started mondayyyyyyyy


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

LOL I started this morning.....100 crunches, and I'm about to go for a couple mile bike ride, and finish with some squats this afternoon. Not to mention that from now Until the first day on the slopes I have cut out beer from my diet (liquor is replacing lol) along with most of the bullshit foods that I have been eating all summer in my depression....

They predict this to be a great winter with lots of pow, and I will be damned if I'm not ready!!


----------



## paul07ss

IO lift 3-4 days a week and run as well.. But I am going to start stretching a lot... see how that goes.. Should I stretch in the morning and at nighttime??


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

I stretch right when I wake up...... at some point mid day, and then again before I go to bed.. Yea that is definitely a great idea. Best thing can do for yourself to prevent injury


----------



## paul07ss

ok ya I will def start stretching .. I am stiff as shit probably :laugh:


----------



## T.J.

paul07ss said:


> Should I stretch in the morning and at nighttime??


you should stretch and warm up before lifing to prevent injury.


----------



## CaptT

Squats, lunges and calf raises seem to be what I focus on. I take spin classes and a lifting class but try to work those area's a bit extra.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

yes good advice TJ, I forgot to throw that in there. Doing so saves your ass a lot of pain and soreness due to the build up of amino acids (to a certain extent at least) 

Just finished a 5 mile bike ride over varied terrain; gravel, jumps, dirt, grass, and asphault. It sucks that I had to do it illegally though considering where I live hahaa..


----------



## m_jel

JohnnyBlaze said:


> yes good advice TJ, I forgot to throw that in there. Doing so saves your ass a lot of pain and soreness due to the build up of amino acids (to a certain extent at least)
> 
> Just finished a 5 mile bike ride over varied terrain; gravel, jumps, dirt, grass, and asphault. It sucks that I had to do it illegally though considering where I live hahaa..


I don't have time to correct this right now because I have to run to school, but when I come back......


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

HAHAHAHA I'm probably totally wrong but that is what a JuiceHead acquaintence of mine told me. If it is misinformation I do apologize!!! Thanks for willing to put me in my place though LMAO


----------



## CaptT

mpdsnowman said:


> Come on guys give me some good motivation, I gotta good buzz going now and I dont feel like going downstairs and starting my workout:laugh:



That is why you gotta start at 5:00am...before your brain knows better! By the time I realize what the hell I am about to do I am already pulling in to the gym and it's too late to turn back.


----------



## m_jel

mpdsnowman said:


> Im gonna go down at 7pm after the news. I just ate dinner and will work that off, that should work. Since tonight is the first night I am going to start out light. I should be up to the full workout this time next week.
> 
> 15 miles on a bike
> 200 reps on the body by jake
> 15 minutes on the ab roller
> 10 minutes on the punching bag (suspended 25lb)
> 12 of each bench press, knee bends and curles @ 50lbs


by knee bends do you mean hamstring curls? if you do, do some box jumps or squats instead. It'll be a ton better for you. Also, don't bother with the ab roller. Instead balance on a swiss ball with your feet on the wall and knees at 90*. Do 15 straight up, 15 towards each knee, and then slowly lift each foot and replace it 15 times each


----------



## m_jel

JohnnyBlaze said:


> HAHAHAHA I'm probably totally wrong but that is what a JuiceHead acquaintence of mine told me. If it is misinformation I do apologize!!! Thanks for willing to put me in my place though LMAO


I know it is misinformation because it's basically what I'm taking in school (Kinesiology) and in my training class the lecture today was all about stretching. I'll go over the class and the slides and let you guys know what's good for what prior to working out and post-workout. Not sure when I'll get around to it, but within the next week probably. Until then, dynamic stretching pre-training, and light static stretching post-training


----------



## T.J.

CaptTenielle said:


> That is why you gotta start at 5:00am...before your brain knows better! By the time I realize what the hell I am about to do I am already pulling in to the gym and it's too late to turn back.


haha. true. i'm usually up at 5 am and in the gym by 6. not today though. tore 2 calluses off of my left hand climbing last night. no gym for a couple of days.


----------



## m_jel

don't get me wrong, it'll work, but, for the same effort you put in, if you do exercises that challenge stability at the same time, you'll get double the benefit


----------



## arsenic0

Maybe not as intense as some other workouts here, but i typically just walk(fast) either 2 miles or 3.6 miles depending on how energetic i feel nearly every night at like 11pm when its nice and cool and quiet outside...i try to run atleast 1/4th of it or as long as i can before i get winded...i figure it'll get easier as i keep doing it. Just put on a radio podcast or an audio book and 30 mins to an hour later find myself back at home not even really realizing ive been out excersising  Never have been a fan of "working out"...


----------



## Dano

Usually I don't do much in the summer because I'm fairly active. But come time to get ready for the winter I do a split routine. 1-2 days of Lower Body conditioning, 1-2 days of Upper Body training( one week i'll do 2 days of upper and 1 day of lower, then the next week i'll do 1 day of upper and 2 days of lower), and in between I'll do 3 days of Cardio. 7th day is Sunday. That day is for sitting on the couch, eatting like shit, and having some drinks. That day is important too so I don't over do it and just quit


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

I also fence, but I do that year round. Its a great work out, keeps my feet quick, and my flexibility improves tremendously.


----------



## m_jel

arsenic0 said:


> Maybe not as intense as some other workouts here, but i typically just walk(fast) either 2 miles or 3.6 miles depending on how energetic i feel nearly every night at like 11pm when its nice and cool and quiet outside...i try to run atleast 1/4th of it or as long as i can before i get winded...i figure it'll get easier as i keep doing it. Just put on a radio podcast or an audio book and 30 mins to an hour later find myself back at home not even really realizing ive been out excersising  Never have been a fan of "working out"...


so, basically your'e doing interval training. Try to have a 1:1 work/rest ratio. Meaning, to start out, run hard for 1 minute, then walk for one minute. As this gets easier, move up to running 2 minutes, walking 2 minutes. Eventually work up to 5 minutes each, and then once you've mastered that, go to a 2:1 work/rest ratio (2 minutes run, 1 minute walk) and you should see big improvements fairly quickly by pretty much doing what you already do, just with a little modification


----------



## m_jel

also, i haven't forgotten about that stretching explaination, i just haven't had time to sit down and work it all out for you guys between assignments and exams for the last month or so


----------

